# Cannon Drawings



## rbjscott (Feb 21, 2016)

I have two request to build "Cork Canons" for folks in some kind of pirate club. Does anyone have drawings or a source for drawings?


----------



## dlane (Feb 22, 2016)

I made one a while back , bore is .788 X 9" long , I've been useing pyrodex 4 100gr,
First couple test shots 150gr-200gr , behind a big tree

 This Chart is for pyrodex 1 there are better choices for cannon powder, I've been shooting wine corks out of it.





	

		
			
		

		
	
 PS.That blood pressure add is bad


----------



## budzy (Apr 3, 2017)

I built these a while back. One shoots golf balls and the other is a 50 cal lead ball. Didn't have any plans just what was in my head.


----------



## silverhawk (Apr 3, 2017)

budzy said:


> View attachment 230488
> View attachment 230489
> 
> 
> ...


I REALLY like that last one. How did you cut the round back end of that? How big is it?


----------



## budzy (Apr 4, 2017)

The barrel is 10 inches long. The ball is 1 1/2 .. Me not being a machinest at all I just bought a steel ball and milled a flat and taped it and the back of the barrel.


----------



## silverhawk (Apr 4, 2017)

budzy said:


> The barrel is 10 inches long. The ball is 1 1/2 .. Me not being a machinest at all I just bought a steel ball and milled a flat and taped it and the back of the barrel.



I never thought of doing that.  One could possibly do it that way and thread something in place, too.  Shoot (pun intended), now I have a new project!


----------

